# Color bag ??



## BelleBeryl (Mar 3, 2009)

*I am forever curious to the color of the bag you bought most recently?*

*Mine is silver!*


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

most recently would be...

hehe, a valentines day themed "green bag" from my local supermarket. It's pink with paler pink/white hearts all over it!

The last REAL bag I bought was a cream coloured tote bag from witchery


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm kinda, sorta OBSESSED with handbags....I think every women (and man?) should have atleast one classic black handbag in their wardrobe...sadly, or maybe not so sadly....i have about 7 classic black handbags! I also think a coloured bag is a great way to spice up any outfit....I just put away my purple Balenciaga and am now using my Purple miu miu....i'll see if i can find a pic...

Purple Baleciaga:

Balenciaga 'Giant City' Handbag at Bag Borrow or Steal

Miu Miu

Miu Miu Small Matelasse Top Handle Tote at Bag Borrow or Steal


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 3, 2009)

I love handbags...I literally have a closetful of them! Hehe, the latest one I bought is for every wear and for school. It's an American Eagle mini dot duffle


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

ange, thats such a cute bag! expensive?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ange, thats such a cute bag! expensive? Retail price is $60, but I get 40% off every 3 months from American Eagle cuz I rack up a lot of points (lol) so the bag came up to $35 which was a steal!




I was really liking this one as well, but knowing me I'm prone to get any light colored bags dirty! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

I prefer the one you chose anyway


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer the one you chose anyway



Hehe, thx Rosie!
Ofc, my 2nd fave bag is what I got for free at the MAC store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 3, 2009)

The last bag I bought was this black and brown Anya Hindmarch for Target tote. It looks a lot better in person...


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 3, 2009)

I had to take a very disturbing phone call at work the other day and it really creeped me out. So after that I decided I needed a treat. So I purchased this Lucky Brand hobo bag and I'm calling it my I Got Someone's Rocks Off So I Deserve a Treat bag.

LUCKY BRAND Purple suede bag slouch HOBO handbag - eBay (item 160317257467 end time Mar-22-09 21:37:22 PDT)


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2009)

The last bag I bought was black but it's the only black one I have lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 3, 2009)

Navy.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my new one! I just took a picture of it haha I got it about 2 weeks ago and I think it was only $35 it was on sale.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 4, 2009)

last time i bought a bag i actually bought two of them. one was a grey-ish silver and the other was black


----------



## esha (Mar 4, 2009)

Navy blue from old navy


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 4, 2009)

mine was actually white...it was a red by marc ecko bag..a big satchel with rope like material...i haven't started using it yet, thought i'd wait till it warms up a bit here, next though, i want a bright one! there is pink gucci bag i'd die for!!! lol i was in target the other day too and i noticed they have some cute handbags &amp; accessories, soo not like walmart!


----------



## candygalore (Mar 4, 2009)

mine is a black guess purse with the wallet.


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Mar 26, 2009)

blue oen


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine was Brown!! Boreing!! lol


----------



## kit_kat (Jun 5, 2009)

To angel: hello there! The first picture of the bag you had is definitely cuter than the other one you had. Cool choice and good for you you had discounts..

Anyway, the last color of the bag i bought is WHITE...


----------



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

My last bag purchase was an Espresso Sabrina by Coach.


----------



## elly.ono (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine is this fireworks prints bag - Matthew Williamson Tote. I'm gonna have a colorful summer!


----------

